# a few youngesters :)



## DevonW (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cute! Love the markings on the first 2 rabbits.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 1, 2011)

wow, I love there colors  .Are they all mix breed?


----------



## DevonW (Apr 1, 2011)

They're all purebred Argente Bruns, including the kits in the last pic, they just haven't started their silvering yet.


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 2, 2011)

They are gorgeous!  Those markings are so unique. For what purpose do you raise them?


----------



## DevonW (Apr 2, 2011)

Lorelai said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous!  Those markings are so unique. For what purpose do you raise them?


I raise them for show and meat. They've been consistently weighing 5lbs at 8-9 weeks


----------



## rabbitman (Apr 2, 2011)

Those markings or so unique. They are very cute!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 3, 2011)

DevonW said:
			
		

> They're all purebred Argente Bruns, including the kits in the last pic, they just haven't started their silvering yet.


They look like a really neat rabbit to have  .(Im going to have to look around at some rabbit swaps for those  )


----------



## hoodat (Apr 4, 2011)

My first reaction was,"Why the heck did she draw an X on that rabbits snout?" till I saw it was a shadow from the wires.


----------



## Tracey (Apr 4, 2011)

They are lovely! I had never heard of that breed - thanks for sharing!


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 4, 2011)

Very unique rabbits. Any for sale..?


----------



## DevonW (Apr 4, 2011)

RioLindoAz said:
			
		

> Very unique rabbits. Any for sale..?


I always have something for sale


----------



## Tracey (Apr 5, 2011)

Which state are you located in, and can you offer bruns not too closely related for breeding? thanks!


----------



## RabbitMage (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, those are awesome. I've never seen the Bruns before.


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 7, 2011)

Tracey said:
			
		

> Which state are you located in, and can you offer bruns not too closely related for breeding? thanks!


X2 on both questions.


----------



## DevonW (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in Ontario Canada. Unfortunately unless you buy Bruns who have been outcrossed to Champagnes to expand the bloodline then you're not going to find any that are unrelated, they basically are all out of a single pair.


----------

